
Show HN: Pram – utilities for dealing with and keeping state in url query params - coffeedoughnuts
http://github.com/coffeedoughnuts/pram
======
coffeedoughnuts
I found myself constantly copy-pasting the same utilities to make `history`,
`react-router` and `qs` all talk to each other so that I could store state in
the url (something I think not enough web apps do); so finally took the time
to put a few of them into a library. Really these are just the basics but it
would be good to get any feedback on what kinds of things people thing would
be useful in a library like this

